# catalytic converter suck!!



## andywhite (Nov 30, 2011)

do they still make the thing that replaces your o2 sensor when you remove your converters


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Need to tune it and disable the check for them in the ECU.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The government had a big crack-down on O2 simulators. If you look hard enough, you can find them.
Also, if you remove the cats, it will set a CEL, but won't effect the operation of the engine.

Larry


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I love my catalytic converters!


----------



## andywhite (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah i have been searching high and low for them simulators i cant find them nowhere on internet so figure the government put stop to it but wasnt sure but guess ill just have to tune it when i get them off or get a autoscanner


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Hate mine too. They have smelled like rotten a$$ since the day I drove it off the showroom floor! Nothing like cruising around in the summer with the windows down and pulling up to a stoplight and the wiff catching up with you.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mikes06goat said:


> Hate mine too. They have smelled like rotten a$$ since the day I drove it off the showroom floor!


Usually there's nothing wrong with the cats. That smell is often caused by running certain brands of gasoline or additives. Mine have never had a noticable smell.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I deleted my cats, and didnt buy a simulator, 
-I bought 4 spark plug antifoulers from pep boys
-drilled out two of them
-threaded the drilled out antifouler into the not drilled out antifoulers
-they have the same thread pattern as 02 sensors so they'll thread into your exhaust and the 02 sensors will thread into the antifoulers. Ive done this with 2 of my cars and it works every time. 

Ill try to post pictures when I can! Sorry if this description isnt clear is hard to explain

heres a link to better description with pictures http://www.b15u.com/sentra-specific...oulers-remove-ses-light-o2-sensor-spacer.html


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Usually there's nothing wrong with the cats. That smell is often caused by running certain brands of gasoline or additives. Mine have never had a noticable smell.


Thats what they tried to tell me at the dealership too. Except I've filled up at almost every gas station in town as well as other states and it always smells like rotten eggs. It's so bad that my brother can smell it if he's behind me on the interstate in a different car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are there any other GTO's in your area? If so, do they have the same problem?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

only two I believe. One on the Airbase and one in town. Never met them before though.


----------

